# Introducing Revel!



## RenicDobe (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is my new pitbull puppy, Revel. She is a dolly, going in Monday for a cropping consult with a really good vet. We aren't sure on her age, any guesses? she still has all her puppy teeth, hasn't lost any yet. Not sure on weight yet, haven't weighed her.

anyway, here she is!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is sooo cute!Your dobe looks very nice as well.
Pay no attention to my sig at the bottom of my post.It's an inside joke.lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Maybe 10-12 weeks...if 10 is the least I beleive thats a bit to early for an ear cropping.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I love those eyes!! So cute!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is super cute.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

dixieland said:


> She is sooo cute!Your dobe looks very nice as well.
> Pay no attention to my sig at the bottom of my post.It's an inside joke.lol


lolol :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa I LOVE the siggy, you know that 

And to the OP your pup is gorgeous, I love her eyes, she looks young, they start to loose teeth at about 4 months of age. The Chi looks interested but your Dobe is like ehhhh  Great pics


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Good gracious! That puppy is CUTE! (And has a phenomenal set of naturals! I'd personally glue and keep 'em - definitely a money saver too.)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute dogs! Welcome to the forum


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow, what a cutie!! I love puppies!
Seeing so many adorable babies (almost) makes me want another one....almost. 
Then I think about house training...and it is suddenly not so attractive, lol!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Adorable pup! Personally I'd keep the ears.


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute puppy! I love the markings.


----------



## RenicDobe (Jul 28, 2011)

shadowwolf said:


> Good gracious! That puppy is CUTE! (And has a phenomenal set of naturals! I'd personally glue and keep 'em - definitely a money saver too.)


thanks for the comments everyone! I think she is a looker too! 

When you say glue them, what does that mean? her ears are starting to stand every now and then when she is excited, like straight up, lol!!! she looks like a bunny, lol!

Being a dobe and past great dane owner, I am so partial to cropping. I love the look.  but I am not opposed to keeping them natural. Im gonna see what the vet says too.


----------



## RenicDobe (Jul 28, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Lisa I LOVE the siggy, you know that
> 
> And to the OP your pup is gorgeous, I love her eyes, she looks young, they start to loose teeth at about 4 months of age. The Chi looks interested but your Dobe is like ehhhh  Great pics


lol, my little chi is too interested in her! He follows her around all day, licking her face 

My dobe LOVES her! He heards her around the yard "keeping her safe" from people walking by, lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww super cute  When they mention glue they mean glue them so they stay at a rose prick


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful girl! I agree about the ears, she has a good set. If it's not broke, don't fix it


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

RenicDobe said:


> lol, my little chi is too interested in her! He follows her around all day, licking her face
> 
> My dobe LOVES her! He heards her around the yard "keeping her safe" from people walking by, lol


How freaking cute is this?? :love2:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very cute, i personally like cropped ears but either way she is a cutie!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww she is a cutie! I always thought your supposed to crop ears super early? I thought your supposed to do it 3 months or younger?


----------



## RenicDobe (Jul 28, 2011)

ames said:


> awwww she is a cutie! I always thought your supposed to crop ears super early? I thought your supposed to do it 3 months or younger?


rul for dobes and danes regarding cropping is 8 - 14 weeks. The vet said she is about 11 weeks, so we are right on the money  She weighs 13.4 lbs, the vet likes to crop them before 20 lbs so w should be good!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RenicDobe said:


> lol, my little chi is too interested in her! He follows her around all day, licking her face
> 
> My dobe LOVES her! He heards her around the yard "keeping her safe" from people walking by, lol


omg that is the cutest pic ever  And that is really cool that the Dobe keeps her in his guard, he is a good lookin guy, love me some red dogs


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ames said:


> awwww she is a cutie! I always thought your supposed to crop ears super early? I thought your supposed to do it 3 months or younger?


not so much with pitties, i like em done before 6 months myself, my girl got her done at 4 months which was good gave me a better idea what her head would be like


----------



## ilovemybullies (Jun 27, 2011)

oh my goodness she's so cute!! I love her freckled nose! So precious!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute pics. Welcome aboard. And do whatever *you* want with her ears! She has nice natural ears but she's your dog.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I am a sucker for speckled noses... she's precious!!


----------



## RenicDobe (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks again for the nice comments guys. I talked with the vet today about cropping and she has an apt on Friday. I felt comfortable with him and he has done quite a few pits before that turned out really nice!


----------

